# NSW: 9/9 PB 39cm Bream at Grays Point



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Personal best came from patient. The bigger Bream I have ever caught finally on my hand after 3mins battle. I was starting late after 9:30AM at Grays point. I didn't think It was good time & good tide to fishing at last weekend. Anyway, it was no harm to try and I could do some exercise after all.
The sun was up hanging sky. Firstly, I went to upstream river to try my Flathead & Bream spot. I hardly found any bite. At the end, I caught the little Whiting & Blackfish. I felt that it was time to peddle down stream to try my luck. I wish my video can tell the story!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done on your PB Darwin! As usual your video was terrific


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

That's a cracker for yellow fin. When I read the title I assumed it was a black bream.


----------



## redpumpkin (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice fish! I fish Gray's point frequently as well. Usually fish during the weekend  Hope to see you around. Congratulations on the PB as well.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats on the PB, great fish.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Top bream mate


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations Darwin on your stonker* bream.

(Is Ado worried?....nibbling at the record?)

trev

* stonker means very large


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Love your work and how good is that for a late start!


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Love your work and how good is that for a late start!


Thanks mate! I am very lucky with Bream fishing so far. I wish to target some other species at Port Hacking in coming fishing season. Any suggestions for what should I look for & where?

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Is Ado worried?....nibbling at the record?


I am a bit concerned. I haven't seen a bream that small for ages.
Only joking Darwin. That is a HUGE yellowfin. Well done. Great variety too.


----------



## quaddy (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice work Darwin. Fish that area a lot. Probably caught that bream a couple of times. I think the Point is fishing pretty quiet so you have sone well.


----------

